# Hello Guys and Gals, I'm new to the forum and have a few questions...



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

I planning heading to Myrtle Beach in April or May and usually pier fish at Springmaid or the state park in the fall, so in the spring where are some good spots on the surf or inlet to fish at? I would like to try the jetty but not sure if the wife will like that long walk, so anywhere near Murrells Inlet any good? I like to fish for flounder, spots, whiting, trout and would like to find out when the pomps start biting any info would be great, thanks in advance and this is a great forum.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

April and May is a great time to be down on the beach just about anywhere. 
Plenty of whiting, blues, black drum and pomps to be had on sand fleas or fresh shrimp just a short lob away.

Good spot for the inlet is the GC causeway( the marshwalk built beside the road leading to the GC pier) have caught a bunch of undersized flounder and spottails there along all kinds of werid stuff.

The north jetty isn't a bad walk at all pulling a cart. Roughest part is getting your cart down/up the steps. Maybe 3/4 mile on the beach.
You can get stuck by the tide thanks to some houses built to close to the beach and a big concrete bulkhead meant to "protect" them. Depending on tide height, height of sand built up, and wind you can have as little as 2 hours after low tide(rising) before water is on the bulkhead.

The south jetty is a different beast that I can't help with, however there have been many threads devoted to it.

If you stop by Springmaid on a weekend walk all the way out to the end and look for a young guy with East Carolina gear. Would be happy to explain some stuff in person.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> April and May is a great time to be down on the beach just about anywhere.
> Plenty of whiting, blues, black drum and pomps to be had on sand fleas or fresh shrimp just a short lob away.
> 
> Good spot for the inlet is the GC causeway( the marshwalk built beside the road leading to the GC pier) have caught a bunch of undersized flounder and spottails there along all kinds of werid stuff.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the tips, I going to get me a cart sometime, I know that will be handy. I think i'll try the inlet at Garden City.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

toyotaman29 said:


> Thanks a lot for the tips, I going to get me a cart sometime, I know that will be handy. I think i'll try the inlet at Garden City.


A garden cart will large wheels will be helpful. You do not necessarily need a surf fishing cart. A surf cart will probably be much more expensive than a gardening cart.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

bluefish1928 said:


> A garden cart will large wheels will be helpful. You do not necessarily need a surf fishing cart. A surf cart will probably be much more expensive than a gardening cart.


I looked at some fishing carts with the wide smooth tires and they are very nice but pretty expensive, I'll check on some of the garden carts, thanks. I have another question, which beach is usually the best for finding sand fleas? I tried last year at Oak Island beach, NC and had no luck finding any.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

toyotaman29 said:


> I looked at some fishing carts with the wide smooth tires and they are very nice but pretty expensive, I'll check on some of the garden carts, thanks. I have another question, which beach is usually the best for finding sand fleas? I tried last year at Oak Island beach, NC and had no luck finding any.


On the way down the north jetty is a great spot for fleas.
My favorite spot are the ribs of the groins pictured.







Just blindly dig where there is a few inches of water. Sometimes there are one side but not the other or on both sides.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> On the way down the north jetty is a great spot for fleas.
> My favorite spot are the ribs of the groins pictured.
> View attachment 11567
> 
> Just blindly dig where there is a few inches of water. Sometimes there are one side but not the other or on both sides.


Thanks Rj, I will take my rake and give it try.


----------



## flatfish1 (Jan 6, 2009)

You may want to try Pawleys Island also. Bridge on north end good for flounder. Also north end inlet on Pawleys also good. Just a short drive from Springmaid south on Hwy17. Parking is limited on north end. South end has parking and nice beach. Google earth will help.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

flatfish1 said:


> You may want to try Pawleys Island also. Bridge on north end good for flounder. Also north end inlet on Pawleys also good. Just a short drive from Springmaid south on Hwy17. Parking is limited on north end. South end has parking and nice beach. Google earth will help.


I'll check that out, thanks. I drove to Pawleys Island once, is the first bridge you cross any good? I think it was on the marsh and i saw some guys fishing there.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

toyotaman29 said:


> I'll check that out, thanks. I drove to Pawleys Island once, is the first bridge you cross any good? I think it was on the marsh and i saw some guys fishing there.


Yes. I know a couple that tear up black drum and trout on fresh creek shrimp there.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Yes. I know a couple that tear up black drum and trout on fresh creek shrimp there.


I was thinking that looked like a good spot to try, whats the best way to catch the creek shrimp? a cast net or trap and are they any good to eat?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

toyotaman29 said:


> I was thinking that looked like a good spot to try, whats the best way to catch the creek shrimp? a cast net or trap and are they any good to eat?


Cast net. Most of the time creek shrimp are on the small side. If you can manage to catch enough, eat them!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

toyotaman29 said:


> I was thinking that looked like a good spot to try, whats the best way to catch the creek shrimp? a cast net or trap and are they any good to eat?


A cast net at low tide, I actually head to the GC causeway marshwalk I talked about earlier and throw a net there.
a mud minnow trap near some grass at high tide will catch a few. They usually don't get big enough for me to break out the old bay...

BUT ive never tried to catch shrimp that early in the year. Usually mid June before I try when I start to fish the suds hard after the spanish run tapers off. Hopefully somebody else can tell you if can get some in numbers in April or May.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks guys for the quick replies, I will need to get me a new cast net before this fall, last year Oak Island i was throwing it on the Davis Canal behind the rental house and after about 6-8 throws it broke at the swivel when it got hung on a stump or log, i looked the next day and could see it a little but the mud was to deep to get through. I'll probably bring a trap and get some mud minnows they usually work pretty good and live along time, and try some fleas.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

$100 at Dicks sporting goods. Cheapest aluminium cart I have seen. The wheels were hard though which are not great for the beach.

Garden cart is great, but the for the hours I put near the salt id have to buy a new one every few years.
Just thought id share


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> View attachment 11635
> 
> View attachment 11636
> 
> ...


Hey that's a nice looking cart RJ and a great price, check this site out for some sand tires... they look good but a little expensive, thanks for letting me know. http://www.planetonwheels.com/store/Wheeleez.html?sort=&page=2


----------

